# New betta - need information about type.



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

I had a small tank just lying around wasting space, and decided to get a betta. I looked around, considered some discount veil tails, had my eye on some very pretty half moons, was tempted by some super deltas...

And then, I saw this guy on a local breeder's page.
He was nothing like the others I was looking at. It was love at first sight. 
I have him on order, and he will be on his way to me on Monday. The breeder listing is just "Show Plakad line 636" - can any of you give me more info in his coloring and type? 

Thank you!


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Not too sure about tail type, but he is definitely a marble and possibly have dragon scaling (?).


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

OMG BEAUTIFUL FISH!!! looks like a delta, maybe plakat. but I agree with blueridge, def marble and dragon scale.


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

According to the breeder, he is 4 months old - if that is any help.

Are these positive traits? He was painfully expensive, so I have to wonder. :lol:
I have heard that multicolor is a "flaw" - is marbling similar in that it is something unwanted? 
I don't plan to breed him (now at least, who knows what the future will bring), but am quite curious if he is something special or whether he is just special to me.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Well it depends if the breeder was trying to get pure colors. I personally don't think multicolor it a flaw, but I could be wrong. Marble is just what you call a betta who looks like that, as far as I know marbling is not a bad thing. He might be a young HM if he's only 4 months. But i'm not to sure.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's either a plakat, or a halfmoon plakat! i'm totally jealous! he's beautiful! <3


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

could be HMPK over VT? just saying, I like his colors


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Very Beautiful! Love his colors and yea I believe he is dragon scale


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

after looking again, he's an HMPK. :B his tail looks like my Stephano's, when he's not flaring.

.... i still am totally jelly. he's beautiful!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

wow he is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you! 
I am really happy that I am not the only one who thinks he is stunning. I am pretty much certain he is a plakat/plakad, as that is his description. But what specific type and color, I had no clue. I can't wait until he gets here - the tank is up and running, warm and cozy, just waiting for a stunning fish to make it home. 

The breeder I am buying him from seems to be exactly my taste in color and patterns, so I have a feeling I will end up with some more from him.  A bad bad feeling as I already have too many fish to begin with...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He looks to be a traditional PK/HMPK with HM genetics. Marble, potentially dragon.

Multi color and marble are flaws in other show classes. Multi colors have been show winners for a few years now in the HM form show class.


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

wow, he is amazing. I am not usually too keen on plakats and have a hard time classifying them. I would say he could be a Half-moon multi-color dragon "plakat". Regardles I love white bettas and with the blue he reminds me of the sky. Stunning!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

ah you can never have too many, unless you've run out of room


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

Thank you for the information on multicolor and marbling. I have always associated multicolor with pet shop veil tails, but I didn't really know about marbling.

I do believe he is from a HM line - it looks like all the others from the same "line" are HM. They have similar colors, but nothing nearly as defined and striking.
I also wasn't very interested in plakats - I was looking at the breeder's half moons. But he seriously jumped out at me. I may pick up one of his sisters just in case I decide I want to try to breed him... Even if I don't, they are very pretty on their own.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Tamyu, do you mind sharing the breeders AB name? Thanks, Lui


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Tamyu said:


> According to the breeder, he is 4 months old - if that is any help.
> 
> Are these positive traits? He was painfully expensive, so I have to wonder. :lol:
> I have heard that multicolor is a "flaw" - is marbling similar in that it is something unwanted?
> I don't plan to breed him (now at least, who knows what the future will bring), but am quite curious if he is something special or whether he is just special to me.


As the #1 multi color Champion and #1 marble Champion breeder in the IBC I'm wondering where you heard that multi color is a flaw? I have numerous best in show multi colors and they are not flawed....The color is actually a very desired and popular color.....

Your new little man looks to me like he is the outcome of a HM/HMPK cross..His caudal is short and his anal is long but his marble coloring is beautiful!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> He looks to be a traditional PK/HMPK with HM genetics. Marble, potentially dragon.
> 
> Multi color and marble are flaws in other show classes. Multi colors have been show winners for a few years now in the HM form show class.


I'm not sure where you got this information....Can you please explain further


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

bettasusa said:


> Tamyu, do you mind sharing the breeders AB name? Thanks, Lui


I don't believe he sells on AB. I live in Japan and he is a local breeder. His name is Kaneko and he goes by M-Betta or Hanseiki135 when selling in shops or online. 
I checked and right now there are no others listed now - all from this batch sold pretty quickly. This set was up on Yahoo Auctions (they are the main site for fish auctions in Japan). He has about 1500 positive reviews there, with only two negative (complaints that the coloration seemed different than in the photos).
I wish I had saved some of the links to the others he had up... Once the auction is over they are invisible if you don't know the direct link.  All I have links to are the two females I was debating between. 

(http://page13.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/r88310727)
(http://page5.auctions.yahoo.co.jp/jp/auction/e120764166)

He had a really beautiful light blue with a transparent tail edged with dark blue that ended up selling for something far far beyond my reach.
He generally puts up a set every week or two, so if you are interested I would be happy to give you a link when he has more available. He may sell internationally, but as I am local I had no reason to ask.


----------



## Tamyu (Mar 17, 2012)

Martinismommy said:


> As the #1 multi color Champion and #1 marble Champion breeder in the IBC I'm wondering where you heard that multi color is a flaw? I have numerous best in show multi colors and they are not flawed....The color is actually a very desired and popular color.....


I honestly can't really come up with a specific source - it was just something I picked up looking around online at various betta sites and boards. I am not a breeder and don't plan to show, so it didn't really concern me all that much... Beautiful in my eyes is good enough for me.



> Your new little man looks to me like he is the outcome of a HM/HMPK cross..His caudal is short and his anal is long but his marble coloring is beautiful!


I thought he was just gorgeous, and I can't wait to see him in person. He was supposed to be sent out today, but because of the cold weather and time conflicts he will be sent out Wednesday morning (and arriving early that evening). I did pick up one of his sisters, so will probably see if she can get along in a "community" tank (right now just a bunch of WCMM, slowly having their temperature inched up to betta levels.) If not, she will have to suffer in a 2.5 gallon plastic case for a bit until I can pick up another small aquarium to fit near the 3.5 for the male.


----------



## bettanova2 (Mar 18, 2012)

It looks beautiful and attractive..I think is a blue fancy/marble halfmoon plakat  (though maybe I can see there are few mixes of 3 colors: white, royal blue, and bit green on the body) 

For some people have said that marbles are the most beautiful type and special for them, it is quite uncommon type but sure is not a rare one. And I think it is definitely worth to buy as I have already owned 3 of them  

4 months old..seems to me is still a young one..


----------

